# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Yên tự túc?

## chuotyeugao

Cuối tuần này bọn tớ đi du lịch Phú Yên, ai có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Yên tự túc* giúp tớ?

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Phú Yên tự túc*: 

*- Về đi lại:*

Khoảng cách từ Hà Nội, Sài Gòn đến Phú Yên đều khá xa nên hơi khó để chọn điểm xuất phát chung.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Giao thông của Phú Yên khá phát triển, tùy túi tiền và thời gian của chuyến đi, bạ có thể đến đây bằng xe khách, tàu lửa hay máy bay. Mỗi phương tiện có một lịch trình khác nhau, giá vé khác nhau, vì thế bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ trước khi quyết định. Các địa điểm tham quan của Phú Yên khá xa nhau, để tiết kiệm bạn nên thuê xe máy (tại các khách sạn).

Bằng phương tiện cá nhân

Theo quy tắc thông thường, nếu quãng đường từ điểm xuất phát đến Phú Yên dao động trong phạm vi 300km, bạn có thể lên kế hoạch cho một chuyến phượt cuối tuần thú vị. Ngược lại, nếu trên 300km, bạn nên dùng phương tiện công cộng để an toàn và hạn chế mệt mỏi do việc chạy xe lâu.

Nên mang giấy tờ đầy đủ và chấp hành nghiêm túc an toàn giao thông đường bộ khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân. Mang bao tay, khẩu trang, kính mát để bảo đảm an toàn khi vận hành. Trang bị điện thoại có chức năng google map để tiện di chuyển

*- Về chỗ ở:*

Khách sạn ở Phú Yên rất nhiều, từ bình dân cho đến khách sạn 5 sao. Bạn có thể chọn các khách sạn ở đường Trần Hưng Đạo, dọc đại lộ Hùng Vương. Giá phòng ở đây không đắt như các thành phố du lịch khác. Bình quân giá phòng khách sạn 2 sao từ 250.000/phòng 2 khách. Khách sạn tham khảo như Hương Sen, Công Đoàn...

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*


Thắng cảnh mà bất kỳ du khách nào cũng muốn viếng thăm khi đến Phú Yên là gành Đá Đĩa. Trông xa, gành đá giống như một logo nhô ra ngoài biển hay một chồng đĩa đầy nghộn của lò gốm trên màu xanh của nước. Bạn có thể thả bước dạo chơi trên những tầng đá, cảm nhận những ngọn gió mang vị của biển, những đợt sóng đập tung,  ngắm những đoàn tàu đánh cá, tham gia cạy ốc vú nàng với ngư dân, thả mình trên bãi biển dài gần 3km hay tham quan hải đăng Gành Đèn, một trong 5 ngọn hải đăng nổi tiếng của nước ta.

Trái với vẻ kỳ vĩ của gành Đá Đĩa, đầm Ô Loan thơ mộng và gắn với truyền thuyết về tình yêu đẹp của một nàng tiên tên Loan và chàng trai nghèo siêng năng, chịu khó. Một ngày ở Ô Loan giúp bạn khám phá ra vẻ đẹp biến chuyển ở từng thời điểm trong ngày của một chú chim khổng lồ, lúc sẵn sàng tung cánh vào bầu trời (khi bình minh) lúc như đang sải cánh tìm chốn bình yên (hoàng hôn). Ngoài ra, bạn còn được thưởng thức món sò huyết Ô Loan nổi tiếng.

Vịnh Vũng Rô được biết đến với vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, hùng vĩ của một vịnh được được bao bọc trong ba dãy núi cao và 12 bãi biển nhỏ. Mỗi bãi có một đặc điểm riêng, nhưng đều tuyệt đẹp với những cung biển xanh ngát, những triền cát trải dài. Ngoài tắm biển, thưởng thức hải sản, bạn còn có thể thuê thuyền của ngư dân ra biển, trải nghiệm cảm giác chập chùng trên thúng hay chinh phục đỉnh Đá Bia bốn mùa sương giăng.

Một vịnh khác cũng được biết nhiều ở Phú Yên là vịnh Xuân Đài, bức tranh sơn thủy hữu tình với rừng dừa bạt ngàn, núi non hùng vĩ bao bọc lấy một vùng nước non trong xanh. Vịnh Xuân Đài có nhiều vũng biển và bãi tắm đẹp để bạn tha hồ nghịch lặn.

Không thể không nhắc đến biển Đại lãnh với bãi Môn trong veo, những hồ nước nhỏ giữa triền cát lượn sóng, thú vui tắm nước ngọt cạnh bờ biển hay thức đến sáng để trở thành một trong những người đầu tiên đón ánh mặt trời tại nơi suýt là “cực đông của Tổ quốc”. Bên cạnh các bãi biển này, Phú Yên cũng sở hữu biển Long Thủy được đánh giá là bãi biển đẹp nhất tỉnh và biển Bãi Bầu (huyện Sông Cầu) thơ mộng.

Bên cạnh các vịnh, bãi biển, đảo Hòn Chùa cũng thú vị không kém. Nhìn từ đất liền, đảo như một tấm thảm xanh phủ trên mặt trên biển, song đến gần lại thấy đảo được tạo nên bởi những tầng đá chồng lên nhau. Hai đặc sản của đảo là mực nang và những bụi san hô nhiều màu sắc nằm trong khu vực.

Núi Nhạn hay còn gọi là núi Bảo Tháp, Núi Dinh, lá phổi xanh khổng lồ có hình một chú chim nhạn đang tung cánh tọa lạc giữa thành phố Tuy Hòa. Ngoài màu xanh ngút ngàn, núi Nhạn còn “hút” du khách với tháp Chăm sừng sững, hang Hàm Rồng bí hiểm và một thành phố Tuy Hòa lạ lẫm từ trên cao.

Vực Phun, một ngọn thác nhìn từ xa như đang phóng ngược dòng nước từ vực vào những vách đá mang đến cho bạn cảm giác hoàn toàn lạ lẫm. Ngoài việc hòa mình vào dòng nước mát lạnh, đến Vực Phun, bạn còn được khám phá những bí ẩn của vùng núi Đá Đen, hay men theo đường mòn lên thượng nguồn sông Bánh Lái.

Ngoài ra, Phú yên còn có hàng loạt các danh lam, thắng cảnh nổi tiếng hoang sơ khác như bãi Tràm, Mũi Điện, Đá Bàn, suối nướng nóng, lạnh; đập Đồng Cam, Nhất Tự Sơn, Đồi Thơm, nhà thờ Mằng Lăng (có hầm ngầm bên trong), đền thờ Lương Văn Chánh, người khai khẩn đầu tiên ở Phú Yên, chùa Thanh Lương...

*- Đặc sản Phú Yên:*

Bạn có thể đến Phú Yên để thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản như mắt cá ngừ đại dương hấp cách thủy, bánh xèo Tuy Hòa, bún cá, bún sứa, bún mắm, bánh tráng thịt heo mắm nêm hoặc cuốn cá hấp, bánh béo chén nóng, bánh canh Tuy Hòa, sò huyết Ô Loan, gà nướng Sông Cầu.....

Bật mí là bạn có thể chọn các quán ăn ngay khu bờ sông mới phía dưới chân cầu Hùng Vương hoặc có thể thưởng thức đặc sản tại các quán ăn vỉa hè tại các trục đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Nguyễn Huệ, Lê Thánh Tôn, Độc Lập, Trường Chinh…

*Lưu ý:*Bạn có thể đến Phú Yên bất kỳ thời gian nào trong năm. Nhưng nếu đến vào tháng 9 – 11 nhiều mưa, nên mang theo dụng cụ đi mưa cũng như trang bị “áo” chống nước cho máy ảnh, điện thoại.


Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Yên click vào *du lịch Phú Yên* - *du lich Phu Yen*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## nganhadulich

Chào bạn,
Tham khảo một số thông tin bên dưới nhé!

Kinh nghiệm Phú Yên, Tuy Hòa, Gành đá đĩa, Mũi điện 2013
Taxi từ sân bay về trung tâm thành phố (Lê thánh tôn) giá khoản 90 000 đ
Thuê xe máy đi chơi vòng vèo: 120 000 đ/ ngày đêm tự đổ xăng.
Cà phê Tùng theo mọi người gợi ý bên Phượt, 12 - 16 000 đ/ ly các quán khác ko nổi tiếng thì thường khoảng 20 000 đ cho 2 ly
Món ăn ngoài phố trung bình 30 000 đ/suất ngon (ví dụ quán cơm Như Ý; cực ngon với mắm ruốc tự làm miễn phí,cá ngừ, mắt cá ngừ, tôm nướng, cá mực nướng, gỏi trung bình 70 000 đ/ đĩa to trong các nhà hàng ven bờ kênh sông Đà Rằng. gà nướng nguyên con ngon chưa từng thấy 240 000 đ/con kèm đủ phụ kiện, hic hic hic, bia sài gòn trắng: 8000 đ/chai)
Phở Đại Nam, Bún bò, Nem nướng, .... 30 000 đ hoặc 25 000 đ / suất món nào cũng ngon nhà nào cũng ngon. 
Khách sạn đầy đường Hùng Vương, giá trung bình 100 000 đ/ phòng cho các phòng tầng 3 trở lên. Nhà em ở tầng 2 khách sạn nhìn xuống ngã 5 trần phú, nguyễn công trứ, ... sát sít hàng loạt quán ăn ngon, sát ca phê Tùng tản đà, giá 120 000 phòng 2 cửa sổ đủ tiện nghi.
Các bác ra đây kiếm KS dễ lắm, họ treo giá cả rõ ràng.
KS Kaya đẹp và to lắm. Hoa nở rực rỡ sáng lóa cả góc đường giá khoản 800k 
KS Cendulexe tuyệt đẹp, uống cà phê 35k . Ăn buffer 115k người lớn, trẻ em trên 4t thì 55k/ suất. Tối chủ nhật có buffer đăc biệt 200k suât người lớn ở tầng 17.
Từ đây ngắm toàn thành phố thích lắm, ngắm Núi, Sông uốn lượn ngay bên hông. Ngắm Phú yên, Tuy Hòa đẹp dịu dàng, yên bình. Nhạc của quán cà phê đang chơi tuyệt hay toàn nhạc nhẹ phù hợp khung cảnh trữ tình nơi đây. Con người Phú Yên hồn hậu, thiệt tình, nhiệt tình.


Các điểm du lịch tại Tuy Hòa: Gồm 3 hướng ngược đường nhau: đi trong TP - đi Mũi điện - đi Gành đá đĩa. 
1: Nếu đi trong thành phố có thể thăm các điểm sau:
Tuyến từ trung tâm thành phố Tuy Hòa đi các điểm thuộc thành phố và huyện Đông Hòa - Tháp Nhạn - Nằm trên núi Nhạn, Phường 1 : 0,5 Km - Sông Ba - Cầu Đà Rằng : 1,5 Km
Tuyến từ trung tâm thành phố Tuy Hòa đi các điểm thuộc thành phố và huyện Đông Hòa
- Tháp Nhạn - Nằm trên núi Nhạn, Phường 1 : 0,5 Km
- Sông Ba - Cầu Đà Rằng : 1,5 Km
- Bãi biển thành phố Tuy Hòa - Phường 6, 7 và xã Bình Kiến : 4 Km
- Chùa Bảo Lâm - Thôn Liên Trì - xã Bình Kiến : 3,6 Km
- Núi Chóp Chài - Kề Quốc lộ 1A thuộc 02 xã Hòa Kiến và Bình Kiến : 04 Km
Nếu đi Tuyến từ thành phố Tuy Hòa đi các điểm tham quan du lịch thuộc huyện Sông Cầu
- Rừng dương Thành Lồi (xã An Hải - Tuy An) và Khu du lịch Sinh thái Bãi Bàu (xã Xuân Hải - Sông Cầu) là những điểm du lịch đang thu hút khách vào những ngày nghỉ cuối tuần- Vũng Lắm - Cạnh quốc lộ 1A : 50 Km
- Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhất Tự Sơn - xã Xuân Thọ I : 56 Km
- Bãi Bàng - xã Xuân Hải : 80Km
- Bãi Nồm - xã Xuân Hòa : 80 Km
- Bãi Ôm - xã Xuân Phương : 82 Km
- Bãi tắm Từ Nham - xã Xuân Thịnh : 71Km
- Bãi Rạng - xã Xuân Hải : 80Km
- Bãi Tràm - xã Xuân Cảnh : 70 Km- Bãi Bàu : 80 km
Nếu đi Tuyến từ thành phố Tuy Hòa đi các điểm tham quan du lịch thuộc huyện Đồng Xuân
- Hồ chứa nước Phú Xuân - xã Xuân Phước : 55 Km
- Suối nước nóng Triêm Đức và Trà Ô - xã Xuân Lãnh : 50 Km
Tuyến từ thành phố Tuy Hòa đi các điểm tham quan du lịch thuộc huyện Sơn Hòa
- Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Krông Trai - Dọc quốc lộ 25 thuộc xã Krông Trai và Krôngpa : 80 Km
- Khu Du lịch sinh thái Sơn Nguyên : 47 Km
Tuyến từ thành phố Tuy Hòa đi các điểm tham quan du lịch thuộc huyện Sông Hinh
- Hồ thủy điện Sông Hinh :60 Km
2: Nếu đi Mũi điện, Hải đăng Đại Lãnh, cực đông,.. có thể đi thăm các điểm sau:
- Bãi Tiên - xã Hòa Tâm : 30 Km****
- Bãi Bàng và bãi Gốc - xã Hòa Tâm : 30 Km*****
- Đập Đồng Cam: 30 Km
- Núi Đá Bia - xã Hòa Xuân Nam 30 Km ===> Cổng vào khu du lịch này đang treo biển cấm vào nhé.
- Khu du lịch Đập Hàn - xã Hòa Xuân Nam 28 Km
- Khu rừng cấm Bắc đèo Cả - xã Hòa Xuân Nam và Hòa Tâm : 30 Km
- Biển Hồ - xã Hòa Xuân Nam (cạnh quốc lộ 1A): 28 Km
- Đèo Cả - Quốc lộ 1A đi qua khu rừng cấm, nối hai tỉnh Phú Yên với Khánh Hòa : 35 Km*****
- Vũng Rô - Thôn Vũng Rô, xã Hòa Xuân Nam 40 Km***
- Mũi Điện và Đèn Hải đăng - Gần kề bãi Môn, xã Hòa Tâm (tàu du lịch đường biển), đi đường đường bộ 45km : 40 Km*****
3: Nếu đi Gành đá đĩa có thể thăm các điểm sau:
Tuyến từ thành phố Tuy Hòa đi các điểm tham quan du lịch thuộc huyện Tuy An
- Bãi biển Long Thủy và đảo Hòn Chùa - xã An Phú : 9 Km
- Bãi Xép - xã An Chấn : 11 Km
- Đầm Ô Loan - Nằm sát chân đèo Quán Cau : 25 Km******
- Mộ và đền thờ Lê Thành Phương - thôn Mỹ Phú, xã An Hiệp : 23 Km
- Chùa Đá Trắng - thôn Cần Lương, xã An Dân : 38 Km
- Gành Đá Đĩa - xã An Ninh : 40 Km- Nhà thờ Mằng Lăng - xã An Thạch : 34 Km***
- Địa đạo Gò Thì Thùng - xã An Xuân : 45 Km
- Đập Tam Giang - xã An Dân và An Thạch : 34 Km**
Ngoài ra, nếu tới đây mà không đi thêm Gành đèn nữa thì hoài của. Gành đèn nếu cho Gành đá đĩa ** thì Gành đèn đáng để ***** mà Gành đèn chỉ cách Gành đá đĩa 300 m không phải leo gì, xe máy thẳng tiến. Tiền vé Free.


Liên hệ nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin nhé!
Ngân Hà 
Sky: fiditour.touronline13
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline13
Email:nganha@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

_Phú Yên là một tỉnh ven biển thuộc duyên hải nam trung bộ, phía bắc giáp Bình Định, phía nam giáp Khánh Hòa. Một mảnh đất xinh đẹp với các bãi biển đẹp, văn hóa đặc trưng của nam trung bộ. Dân Phú Yên thường được gọi là dân xứ “nẫu”, đó là tiếng nói đặc trưng của họ, tiếng nẫu (nẫu = người ta). Nói tới du lịch Phú Yên chúng ta phải nói đến Gành Đá Đĩa, Vịnh Vũng Rô, Đầm Ô Loan, đi kèm với đó là nhiều món ăn hải sản đặc trưng của vùng. Dưới đây là tổng hợp một số thông tin về Du lịch Phú Yên, các bạn nên tham khảo qua trước khi đến với mảnh đất Xứ Nẫu._


*Đi đến Phú Yên*

Đi tới Phú Yên hiện nay không khó, có nhiều cách để tới mảnh đất này như: tàu hỏa, xe khách giường nằm hay đi máy bay của hãng Vietnam Airlines tới Tuy Hòa. Mình nhờ không nhầm thì tuyến này thi thoảng cũng có vé khuyến mãi. Với xe lửa thì có nhiều chuyến nhiều giờ, bạn tham khảo tại Ga Sài Gòn và Ga Hà Nội nhé.

*Xe khách đi Phú Yên*

Xe Thuận Thảo từ tp Hồ Chí Minh (bến xe Miền đông) đi Tuy Hòa. Cả vé ngồi và nằm

Khởi hành từ HCM: 07h30, 18h00, 19h30, 20h00, 21h00Khởi hành từ Tuy Hòa: 07h30, 08h00, 18h30, 19h00, 19h30, 20h00Giá ghế ngồi: 185k / Giá ghế nằm: 225kLiên hệ : 0573821111 / 0573820303. / Hotline : 0914140483

Nhà xe Thành Ban (nằm bên bến Phú Lâm – TP.Tuy Hòa – T. Phú Yên)
Nhà xe Cúc Tư (65 lê lợi, Tp Tuy Hòa Phú Yên), chất lượng ổn

Phòng vé ở BX miền đông: 08.9019090Phòng vé ở Tuy Hòa- PY: 0573.3824227

Nhà xe Bình Phương (74 Nguyễn Tất Thành, TP.Tuy Hòa, Phú Yên), cả vé ngồi và nằm

Phòng vé ở BX miền đông:0913.477751Phòng vé ở Tuy Hòa: (057).3826632 – .3836767  / hotline : 0905028775

Xe đò Quy Nhơn đi Vũng Rô Đại Lãnh: xe A Tỷ 056.746200 (đối diện bến xe khách, xe Ford mới sạch sẽ, chạy 5-8h sáng, giá 50-60.000đ)


*Dịch vụ Thuê xe ở Phú Yên

Thuê Xe máy*

Bạn có thể liên hệ anh Sang bán cafe vỉa hè tại số 2 Lê Thánh Tôn, Tuy Hòa, Phú Yên. Số điện thoại 0934074522. Giá từ 80 – 120k.Cty Du Lịch Phú Việt, bạn hỏi số này 0905280452.Một số khách sạn cũng có dịch vụ cho thuê xe máy, bạn nhớ hỏi nếu cần thuê xe. Khách sạn Vĩnh Thuận, Tuy Hòa cho thuê khoảng 80 – 100k/1 ngày, nhưng xe Trung quốc, và phải đặt phòng ở đây mới thuê được.

*Xe 7 chổ, 16 chỗ*

Hồng Vinh – 46 Trần Hưng Đạo – Tuy Hòa – PY, sdt: 0905825005 – 0913495432Khách sạn Thanh Bình – 126 Lê Thánh Tôn Tuy Hòa Phú Yên‎, số điện thoại: 057 3823 942Xe du lịch Anh Tuấn, địa chỉ: 337 Nguyễn Huệ, TP. Tuy Hòa. Điện thoại: 057. 3823569.

*Du lịch Phú Yên*

Vũng Rô – Núi Đá Bia (còn gọi là Thạch Bi Sơn, dân gian tương truyền là Núi ông): nằm ngay trên đèo Cả (giáp ranh giữa Vũng Rô – Phú Yên và Đại Lãnh – Khánh Hòa) .Vừa tới địa phận Phú Yên bạn sẽ thấy cảng Vũng Rô nằm phía dưới chân Đèo, từ đó bạn xuống đèo, khoảng lưng chừng đèo bạn sẽ thấy có con đường đi lên núi đá Bia (sát khu du lịch Hoàng Long ), bạn sẽ phải gởi xe và đi bộ khoảng 2 tiếng rưỡi là tới Đá Bia. Vịnh Vũng Rô được bao bọc trong ba dãy núi cao là Đèo Cả, Đá Bia và Hòn Bà. Vũng Rô có 12 bãi nhỏ là Bãi Lách, Bãi Mù U, Bãi Ngà, Bãi Chùa, Bãi Chân Trâu, Bãi Hồ, Bãi Hàng, Bãi Nhỏ, Bãi Chính, Bãi Bàng, Bãi Lau, Bãi Nhãn. Mỗi bãi có một đặc điểm riêng nhưng đều hữu tình với những cung biển xanh ngát, những triền cát trải dài phù hợp cho khách tham quan, tắm biển hay thưởng thức hải sản. Du khách cũng có thể thuê thuyền của ngư dân ra biển khám phá cái bao la của đại dương hay chinh phục đỉnh Đá Bia lúc nào cũng chìm trong sương trắng gần đó.

*Mũi Điện*

Nằm dưới chân đèo Cả thuộc địa phận Phú Yên (tới đó bạn hỏi đường vào Ngọn Hải Đăng, người dân sẽ chỉ), đi tầm mười mấy km nữa là tới ngã ba, bạn đi xuống dốc là thấy có trạm gác nhỏ của biên phòng. Từ đây bạn sẽ phải gửi xe ở đó và đi bộ lên ngọn Hải Đăng. Được ngắm bình minh hoặc hoàng hôn ở đây là thú vị nhất. Bạn có thể ở lại đó và ăn tối nếu muốn.

_Hướng dẫn đi Mũi Điện:_

Cách 1: Hoà Hiệp – Phước Tân – Bãi Ngà khoảng 24 km là đến Bãi Môn – Mũi Điện nên đi cách này vì đường đi ít xe, mát. Đi đường QL1A sẽ phải qua Đèo Cả, đường nhiều xe mà phải lên đèo nữa.Cách 2 đi là: theo quốc lộ 1A khoảng 25 km đến lưng chừng đèo Cả, gặp đường xuống Vũng Rô, đi theo đường nhựa về phía Đông khoảng 5 km là đến Bãi Môn – Mũi Điện.Cách 3: đi kết hợp với thăm quan Đại Lãnh (vạn ninh – Khánh Hòa). Bạn tới Đại Lãnh bằng ô tô hoặc tàu hỏa, nghĩa là đi vượt quá Mũi Điện12 km để xem biển Đại lãnh nằm vùng ráp gianh giữa Khánh Hòa và Phú Yên (rồi sau bắt xe ôm ngược lại). Có thể đi bằng ô tô, hoặc tàu hỏa, ngày có 1 chuyến từ Tuy Hòa đi Nha trang (chạy Tuy Hòa lúc 13h45 đến ga Đại Lãnh lúc 15h15) và 1 chuyến ngược lại (chạy Nha Trang lúc 6h50 đến ga Đại Lãnh lúc 8h33).

*Núi Nhạn – Sông Đà*

Vị trí nằm trong trung tâm tp Tuy Hòa (di tích của người Chăm). Nếu bạn đi theo đường cầu Đà Rằng cũ vào tp thì đi thẳng tới ngã tư Nguyễn Tất Thành và Trần Hưng Đạo rẽ trãi về Trần Hưng Đạo gặp ngã tư có cổng chào Tp Tuy Hòa, bạn rẽ phải đi thẳng là tới ngay chân núi Nhạn, chạy lên hết dốc, gửi xe, ngắm cảnh và làm vài tấm với tháp Nhạn của người Chăm, (đi lúc tối sẽ đẹp hơn).

Núi Nhạn chỉ cao khoảng 60m, nhưng lại tạo thành một dấu nhấn cho thành phố Tuy Hòa. Đến đây bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng tòa Tháp Chăm đã chừng 800 năm tuổi. Đường lên Tháp rộng, bạn có thể đi xe lên tận khu di tích. Từ đây, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Tuy Hòa, con sông Ba uốn lượn nên thơ bên dưới và cả núi Đá Bia tận phía trời xa.
Tháp Nhạn là một trong những Tháp Chăm cổ lớn, cao khoảng 24m, với chân Tháp có cạnh vuông 5m, thờ Bà Chúa Thượng Đỉnh. Ngoài khu vực tháp là một khoảng không gian cây xanh đầy bóng mát, chắc chắn đã là nơi ghi dấu các cuộc tình thơ đẹp của nhiều người.

*Núi Chóp Chài*

Núi Chóp Chài thuộc tp Tuy Hòa, để đi tới đây: bạn đi thẳng theo đường Nguyễn Tất Thành hướng đi Hà Nội, đi khoảng 4,5 km từ trung tâm tp, bạn hỏi thăm đường lên núi Chóp Chài. Chạy xe lên tới đỉnh ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh tp Tuy Hòa và các vùng lân cận. Lưu ý đường hơi khó đi 1 chút.

*Gành Đá Đĩa*

Nhìn từ xa, gành trông như những chồng đĩa trong lò gốm hay những bậc tam cấp nhô ra ngoài biển. Đến đó, du khách có thể dạo chơi trên những tầng đá, cảm nhận vị mặn của biển, cái rát nhẹ của gió, cảm giác ồn ào của những đợt sóng đập mạnh vào bờ, hay ngắm những đoàn thuyền trên biển. Sau khi thỏa thích dạo chơi trên gành, bãi tắm trải dài gần 3km hứa hẹn mang đến cho du khách những giây phút thư giãn”

_Hướng dẫn đi_: Gành Đá Đĩa thuộc xã An Ninh Đông, huyện Tuy An, tỉnh Phú Yên. Cách TP. Tuy Hoà khoảng hơn 30 km theo hướng quốc lộ 1A đi Hà Nội, tới Ngã 3 Chí Thạnh bạn đi tiếp khoảng 1,2 km, sẽ có đường rẽ phía bên phải qua cầu Lò Gõ thêm khoảng 7 km là tới nơi.

Gành đá đĩa đẹp nhưng nhỏ xíu, lạ và đặc biệt bởi những tảng đá xếp rất kỳ thú. Đã đến đây bạn cũng nên rẽ sang 200 m để đi Gành Đèn. Bạn có thể đi bộ, hoặc xe taxi 4 chỗ chạy tới gần sát Trạm hải đăng Gành đèn. Nên đi cả 2 để chiêm ngưỡng được nhiều hơn vẻ đẹp nơi đây.

*Địa Đạo Gò Thì Thùng*

Thuộc thôn Xuân Thành, xã An Xuân, cách TP.Tuy Hoà theo quốc lộ 1A khoảng 45km về phía Bắc, đến Ngã Ba Chí Thạnh bạn hỏi thăm đường, tại vì đường đi tới địa điểm này hơi khó nên không chỉ bạn gián tiếp được. Bạn chịu khó hỏi dân đi đường nhé, nếu có bản đồ thì note lại.

*Đầm Ô Loan*

Trong Đầm có nước mặn từ biển vào mỗi khi thủy triều lên, có nước ngọt từ sông Cái từ các suối nhỏ đổ vào. Lòng đầm có chỗ sâu nhất khoảng 6 mét, chỗ cạn khoảng trên 1 mét. Từ đỉnh đèo Quán Cau, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt ra bao quát bức tranh toàn cảnh Đầm, mặt hồ rộng từng làn sóng gợn lăn tăn theo gió, những dải đồi thấp thoai thoải với những ruộng mía xanh ngắt. Nếu nhìn về hướng núi Từ Bi bạn sẽ thấy một doi đất chảy ra Đầm Ô Loan như một con chim hạc vừa giang đôi cánh rộng và cúi đầu xuống mặt hồ uống nước. Núi Từ Bi là nhánh nhỏ của đèo Quán Cau, nơi đây có con suối cùng tên chảy ngoằn ngoèo qua các khe núi rồi chảy ra đầm trông rất lạ mắt.

Hướng dẫn đi Đầm Ô Loan: vị trí nằm sát quốc lộ 1A, vừa xuống dưới chân đèo Quán Cau gần 1 trạm xăng bên phải có con đường nhỏ dẫn vào đầm Ô Loan, cách TP. Tuy Hoà khoảng 25 km về phía Bắc. Bạn đã ghé đây nên ghé vào quán làm vài con sò huyết tươi ngon (đặc sản vùng này đấy).

*Khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Crông Trai*

Từ khu sinh thái Thuận Thảo đi thẳng về phía Tây khoảng 78 km theo quốc lộ 25, đến địa phận xã Suối Trai và Krông Pa của huyện Sơn Hoà. Ở đây bạn sẽ được tham quan khu bảo tồn, gặp và giao lưu với các già làng của buôn.

*Đầm Cù Mông*

Nằm ngay sát ranh giới Phú Yên – Bình Định, đi qua khỏi đèo Cù Mông theo hướng quốc lộ 1A về phía Bắc. Đây cũng là một con đèo đẹp, có cái tên khá lạ trên bản đồ giao thông đường bộ.

*Vịnh Xuân Đài*

Nằm cách thành phố Tuy Hoà khoảng 45km đi theo hướng quốc lộ 1A về phía bắc. Đi khoảng 38 km bạn sẽ tới 1 khúc đường quanh co 1 bên núi đá 1 biển, bạn sẽ phải ghé hỏi thăm đường xuống Vịnh Xuân Đài vì đường xuống đây có nhiều nhưng toàn đường nhỏ.

*Nhà thờ Mằng Lăng*

Thuộc huyện Tuy An, tỉnh Phú Yên; cách TP. Tuy Hoà khoảng hơn 30 km theo hướng quốc lộ 1A đi Hà Nội,tới Ngã 3 Chí thạnh bạn đi tiếp đến khoảng 3km có con đường rẽ bên tay phải đi xuống gặp Đập Ngân Sơn, đi qua khỏi đập 1 tí là tới.

*Chùa Bửu Lâm*

Ngôi chùa nổi tiếng với tượng Phật ngồi đồ sộ và sự linh thiêng của chùa. Chùa nằm tọa lạc dưới chân núi Chóp Chài, từ ngã tư Nguyễn Tất Thành và Trần Hưng Đạo bạn đi thẳng đường Nguyễn Tất Thành theo hướng Bắc khoảng 5 km, bạn nhìn sang bên tay trái có bức tượng Phật ngồi đồ sộ, phía dưới có con đường nhỏ rẽ vào chùa.

*Thác Vực Hòm*

Bạn đi theo quốc lộ 1A xuôi về phía Bắc tới ngã ba Hòa Đa rẽ trái theo tỉnh lộ đi lên khoảng 20km rồi rẽ sang đường đất thêm 10 đến 15km thì hỏi thăm người dân đường lên Thác đi như thế nào rồi đi tiếp. Bạn sẽ phải đi bộ gần 1km đường bùn đất và sỏi để đến được Thác.

*Bãi biển Long Thủy và đảo Hòn Chùa*

Vị trí thuộc xã An Phú, từ tp đi khoảng 9 Km. Bạn đi theo đưòng quốc lộ 1A đi Gành Đá Đĩa. Dọc đường đi bạn sẽ thấy biển báo ghi Chùa Thanh luơng 1500m. Chạy tuốt hết con đường đến đoạn thấy đường thắt nhỏ lại và cuối đoạn đường nhỏ đó là biển mênh mông. Nếu rẽ trái gần đó sẽ vào chùa Thanh Luơng. Còn đi thẳng vài mét nữa là ra tới Biển. Từ bờ biển ở đây ngắm Hòn Chùa cực kỳ gần. Thuyền cá dưới bến nước nhiều vô kể. Để sang đảo Hòn Chùa, bạn phải thuê thuyền sang đảo. Giá khoảng 100k.

----------


## hangnt

*Khách sạn ở Phú Yên*

Ở Tuy Hòa các bạn nên vào khu vực đường Hùng Vương, sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn cho việc lưu trú. Một số khách sạn nhà nghỉ tham khảo giá từ 150k – 300k như: Khách sạn Sĩ Kim, Lam Trà 1 và 2, Hùng Vương v.v.v

Khách sạn Anh Tuấn 1 và 2. Địa chỉ Anh Tuấn 2: 60 Hùng Vương, Tp. Tuy Hòa. Đt: 057 3811711. Và Anh Tuấn 1: 324 – 326 Hùng Vương, Tp. Tuy Hòa. Đt: 057 3841999.Khách sạn Nhiệt Đới, địa chỉ 216 Nguyễn Huệ, Tuy Hòa, Phú Yên, liên hệ: 057 3822 424 – Di động: 0985715334 & 0913472633. Đánh giá: khách sạn mới, phòng ốc sạch sẽ, rất ok (giá tham khảo 150K – 180k/ ngày). Bạn cũng có thể thuê xe máy ở đây luôn.Khách sạn công đoàn nằm sát biển. Địa chỉ 53 Độc Lập,TP. Tuy Hòa, điện thoại: 057. 3823187. Giá tham khảo 300k phòng 2 giường, có kèm ăn sáng 2 người. Hướng view ra biển cũng khá đẹp. Chiều bạn có thể ra biển tắm luôn, giá đã kèm ăn sáng nên cũng không đắt lắm.Nếu ở khách sạn 5 sao, bạn có thể tham khảo Cendeluxe Hotel, địa chỉ số 02 Hải Dương, Tuy Hòa. Điện thoại 57 3 818 818.

Khu du lịch Đại Lãnh: đánh giá sạch, đẹp, yên tĩnh; rất phù hợp cho các việc nghĩ ngơi, an dưỡng. Thông tin liên hệ: Chị Phùng (Quản lý KDL): 0908 687 679. Các bạn có thể gọi cho chị Phùng để biết thêm thông tin phòng, giá cả.

Nghỉ ngơi và ăn uống dưới chân ngọn Hải Đăng Đại Lãnh, bạn có thể liên Chú Mười 0983.187.381. Nên liên hệ với chú trước 1 ngày nhé, nếu không thì đặt luôn các anh biên phòng trên Hải Đăng, anh Thắng (trạm trưởng) 0905.217.578.

*Đặc sản Phú Yên*

_Bạn nên nếm thử, ăn thử, cảm nhận thật các món ăn sau khi tới Phú Yên_

Bánh Tráng(cuốn thịt heo)Cá ngừ Đại DươngGhẹ Sông CầuSò huyết Ô LoanBánh xèoBánh canhBánh bèo và bánh ướtBánh ít lá gaiBánh hỏi lòng heo

*Ẩm thực Phú Yên*

Bên cạnh việc thăm quan các điểm du lịch đẹp ở Phú Yên, các bạn cũng nên dành thời gian cho việc thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản. Tôi Đi đã tổng hợp một số quán ăn, điểm ăn ngon để các bạn tiện đi lại.

Quán Thịnh Nam, quán bán các món đặc sản: Đèn Pha (mắt cá ngừ đại dương chưng cách thủy với táo tàu, ăn bổ, thơm và ngon) và Cá Ngừ Đại dương (ăn sống với mù tạt). Nếu ăn luôn 2 món này, bạn nên ăn Cá ngừ đại dương trước rồi ăn Đèn pha sau.Quán bánh xèo Lê Duẩn, quán vỉa hè, gần với ngã tư Điện Biên Phủ với Lê Duẩn. Chỉ bán buổi chiều từ 5h-8h tối. Bánh xèo Phú Yên là bánh xèo nhỏ, bánh được đúc với bột gạo, giòn, có mắm đục pha với thơm bằm (Sài Gòn gọi là mắm nêm). Ăn khác rất nhiều với bánh xèo miền tây).Bánh xèo ở số 20 đường Lê Thánh Tôn (3,5k/cái không có trứng, 5k/cái có trứng) chỗ này có nước chấm ngon.Cơm gà Tuyết Nhung ở đường Lê Thánh Tôn (20k/dĩa), đảm bảo ngon. Một chỗ ngon nữa là ở đường Thành Thái đối diện siêu thị.Cơm 57 Duy Tân, có món mắn ăn rất ngon, ăn là 20k/dĩa đảm bảo no, cơm xin thêm miễn phí, trà đá thoải mái.Chả Dong ở ngã 4 Trần Quý Cáp với Nguyễn Công Trứ.Bắp nướng chan mắn và ăn với muối é thì ở ngã 4 Hùng Vương, Nguyễn Huệ.Bún mắn ở công viên đường Nguyễn Huệ, ở đây có món trứng sả cũng rất ngonSỏ lòi với thịt nước thì ở quảng trường.Bánh tráng trứng ở góc cây số 100 đường Lê Trung Kiên.Bánh bèo thì ở dưới chân núi Nhạn (15k/khay), bánh xèo – dễ ăn, bánh canh (10k/bát) – ngon. Bánh bèo nóng (chỉ bán đêm dưới chân núi Nhạn.

*Một số quán Hải Sản*

Quán Hải Sản nằm ngay ngã đường Lương Văn Chánh & Nguyễn Huệ.Quán Trần Phú nằm trên đường Trần Phú, cách Bảo Tàng Phú Yên 200m hướng xuống biển.Quán Tây Du Ký nằm đầu đường Bà Triệu, gần trường Lạc Long Quân đi tới ( đặc biệt có các món cá câu )Quán Phi Hoa Sữa nằm ngay ngã 3 giữa dốc đường Lê Thành PhươngQuán Cá Ngừ đại dương nằm ngay ngã tư Lê Duẩn – Điện Biên Phủ, gần quảng trường 1.4.Quán Hải sản ở bờ biển thì cạnh khách sạn Công đoàn (0573823187) là ăn muộn được còn ở trong phố thì khoảng 9h là đã đóng cửa.

Cơm Như Ý siêu ngon siêu rẻ ở 8 nguyễn công trứ có 2 hàng đều ngon.

*Du lịch vào dịp lễ hội ở Phú Yên*

Hội đua thuyền đầm Ô Loan: 07/01, xã An Cư, huyện Tuy An.Hội đua thuyền sông Đà Rằng: 07/01, phường 6, Thành phố Tuy Hòa.Hội đua ngựa: 08/01, xã An Xuân, huyện Tuy An.Hội bài chòi: tết nguyên đán, vùng nông thôn Phú Yên.Hội thơ đêm nguyên tiêu: rằm tháng giêng hàng năm, Sân tháp Nhạn, phường 1, tp Tuy Hòa.Lễ hội đâm trâu: từ tháng 2 đến tháng 6: Đồng Xuân, Sơn Hòa, Sông Hinh.

----------

